# Connexion MacBook Pro à une table de mixage via RCA/USB



## aero42 (20 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai une petite question et je voudrai avoir votre avis histoire de ne pas faire de bêtise ou du moins de faire le mauvais achat.

J'ai un MacBook Pro 17" de 2011 (le dernier 17" existant). Je voudrai le brancher sur une table de mixage (elle même reliée à une chaîne hifi (tuner)). Les connectiques possibles sont USB, Jack in, Jack out et RCA (prise rouge et blanche).

Mon idée serait de me servir de mon MacBook pour diffuser mes playlists Spotify (uniquement de l'audio, donc !). Je pensais acheter un câble adaptateur de ce type :
http://www.amazon.fr/Andux-Zone-câble-audio-3C-USB-X02/dp/B00NTJ3T7U/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1437374024&sr=8-4&keywords=usb+rca

Est-ce que ce type de câble va suffire ou faut-il un autre type d'appareillage ?

Merci à l'avance si vous aviez une petite réponse à m'apporter.





*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Oizo (20 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Pour le câble que tu as en lien, attention tu peux griller ton matériel ! 
C'est un format propriétaire, tu ne peux pas passer de prises RCA à l'USB sans boîtier entre (analogique d'un côté, numérique de l'autre). Tu branches ça directement sur l'ordi, tu peux envoyer du 5V sur ta table de mixage, et tu peux lui dire adieu.

Il est inadmissible que ce ne soit pas indiqué dans l'annonce.

Si tu veux un super son, il faut une interface USB/Audio, de ce genre : http://www.woodbrass.com/mix-numeri...3-af889.html?gclid=CLi608CT6sYCFUHJtAodzW8OSA

Sinon un câble jack/RCA fera l'affaire : http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004ZDN7SU/...ve=22698&creativeASIN=B004ZDN7SU&linkCode=df0


----------

